# Reichen 430 Watt Netzteil für GTX 770 4GB?



## lennysworld (4. Mai 2017)

*Reichen 430 Watt Netzteil für GTX 770 4GB?*

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage, reicht mein 430 Watt Netzteil von Xilence, für die ASUS GeForce GTX 770, 4GB?

Meine Konfiguration:

- AMD A10-7850K 4 x 3,7 GHZ
- 120 SSD
- 1TB HDD
- ASUS A68HM-Plus Board

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2017)

Welches ist es denn genau? Es gibt mehrere Modelle von Xilence. Einige mit zB 450W sind effektiv deutlich schlechter als ein Durchschnittsnetzteil mit nur 300W...  hat das Netzteil denn PCIe-Stecker, und wenn ja: wie viele? 6 oder 8 (6+2) Pin? 

und die GTX 770: wie teuer soll die sein?


----------



## svd (4. Mai 2017)

Guck mal nach, wieviele und welche PCIe-Stecker für die Grafikkarte vorhanden sind. Bei 430W kann ich mir vorstellen, dass du da lediglich einen einzigen 6+2-pin-Stecker für eine Grafikkarte hast.
Die ASUS GTX770 wird wohl eher 2x 6-pin oder gar 1x 6-pin und 1x 8-pin benötigen. Dann würde ich von der GTX770 abraten.

Weniger stromhungrige Alternativen in der selben Leistungsklasse wären die GTX960 (4GB, ca. 100€ gebraucht) oder die GTX1050Ti (4GB, ca. 140€ neu).


----------



## lennysworld (6. Mai 2017)

Muss ich denn den 6pin und den 8pin einstecken, oder langt da auch nur der 6pin?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Mai 2017)

lennysworld schrieb:


> Muss ich denn den 6pin und den 8pin einstecken, oder langt da auch nur der 6pin?


 wenn die Karte 8Pin hat, musst du auch 8Pin verwenden. Du kannst aber, falls das Netzteil alt ist, auch nen Adapter dafür nehmen. Denn viele ältere haben nur 6Pin, weil es 8Pin einfach nur noch nicht gab. Bei neueren Modellen aber würde es darauf hindeuten, dass es nicht ganz ausreicht, wenn es nur 6Pin-Stecker hätte. Bei Xilence fürchte ich, dass es nicht reicht. Allerdings kostet ein ausreichendes, besseres neues nur um die 40-50€. 

Aber nochmal: was soll die GTX 770 denn kosten?


----------



## lennysworld (6. Mai 2017)

Ich hab jetzt von nem Bekannten eine ASUS GTX 780 gekauft, für nen 100,-er, ist vielleicht etwas besser.


----------



## lennysworld (21. Mai 2017)

Weiß jemand, was das für ein Kabel ist, was bei meiner GraKa dabei war? In der Anleitung steht, wen wunderts, nichts drin.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## svd (21. Mai 2017)

Das ist ein Adapterkabel von 8-pin-PCIe-Stecker auf zwei mal 6-pin-PCIe-Stecker.

Falls dein Netzteil zB nur zwei mal 6-pin hat, die Grafikkarte einen 8-pin braucht, kannst du das verwenden.


----------



## lennysworld (21. Mai 2017)

Danke. Hmm, die Grafikkarte hat einen 6poligen und einen 8poligen Pin.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2017)

lennysworld schrieb:


> Danke. Hmm, die Grafikkarte hat einen 6poligen und einen 8poligen Pin.


 Dann muss dein Netzteil auch mind 2x 6Pin haben, und an den einen kommt dann der Adapter. Oder es hat sowieso 2x 8Pin, dann kommt ein 8Pin an die Karte, und den zweiten 8Pin kannst du zu einem 6Pin machen, man kann da immer ein 2Pin-Teil abstecken.


Wenn du dieses Xilence-Netzteil weiterhin nutzt, könnte es halt sein, dass es nicht geht. Xilence hat manche gute Modelle, aber ne Mange Billiggedöns mit Watt-Werten, die völlig übertrieben sind, und dann wird es nicht reichen.


----------



## lennysworld (23. Mai 2017)

Ok, Danke. Echt gut zu wissen. Ich dachte immer, Xilence wäre ne gute Wahl gewesen...... Aber man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2017)

lennysworld schrieb:


> Ok, Danke. Echt gut zu wissen. Ich dachte immer, Xilence wäre ne gute Wahl gewesen...... Aber man lernt halt nie aus.


  das kommt eben drauf an, welches du genau hast ^^  Es gibt welche von Xilence für 30€ mit angeblich 450-500W, aber es hat eben schon seinen guten Grund, dass bei einem Hersteller wie be quiet 450W eher ab mind. 45€ anfangen. Es gibt aber auch durchaus "solide" Xilence-Netzteile. Nix dolles, aber "okay" und günstig. Wenn du aber ein eher älteres 430W-Modell hast, dann ist die Chance hoch, dass es nicht reicht. Wenn es nur EINEN PCIe-Stecker hat, dann deutet das darauf hin, dass ne Karte, die zwei Stecker braucht, einfach zu viel für das Netzteil ist.


----------

